# Ultrasound shows Ges. Sac and Yolk but no baby



## jleden48

So I was roughly 6 weeks and a few days when I went in for my ultrasound. The ultrasound however, stated that my sac was measured at 7 weeks. They saw the yolk and sac but no baby. My dr. pretty much told me she thinks it is a blighted ovum and was very negative about the outcome. I am home now...crying my heart out. She scheduled an ultrasound in two weeks just in case but didn't want to give me false hope. Just wondering...if I can hold on to any hope? I don't want to wait two weeks...I don't want to deal with all the pregnant symptoms only knowing that I'm not or I'm going to lose the baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## corrie anne

Hey hun. Sorry you are going through this. I have to disagree with the tech/ob. I had a BO. Your sac wont show a yolk sac if it is a BO. Your gest sac could just be measuring bigger. Measuring one week ahead or behind is normal. I dont think it is a blighted ovum. I have never seen one with a yolk sac. With out a yolk sac baby cant eat and grow never making it that far from the starting point. I hope i helped a little.


----------



## Mauser

A couple of weeks ago, a very similar thing happened to me (except thank goodness my OB was much more optimistic!). My first u/s was at 6w5d, and they saw the same thing. Gestational sac (which I think measured 7w3d?), and yolk sac, but no baby. She tried to convince me that maybe I just wasn't as far along as I thought, I swore up and down I knew the exact minute I ovulated. I was supposed to return also in two weeks, but was going so hysterical that I made it only a week lol. 

So I had my second u/s at 7w6d... sure enough, there was the baby, with a very strong heartbeat! Turns out that I was only 7w1d-- just enough for the little bean not to show up. 

I think for being as early as you are, it's really hit or miss as far as seeing the little embie. Some moms see the baby a few days earlier, sometimes it really does take a few days or week later.

Good luck and FX'ed!


----------



## jleden48

Mauser said:


> A couple of weeks ago, a very similar thing happened to me (except thank goodness my OB was much more optimistic!). My first u/s was at 6w5d, and they saw the same thing. Gestational sac (which I think measured 7w3d?), and yolk sac, but no baby. She tried to convince me that maybe I just wasn't as far along as I thought, I swore up and down I knew the exact minute I ovulated. I was supposed to return also in two weeks, but was going so hysterical that I made it only a week lol.
> 
> So I had my second u/s at 7w6d... sure enough, there was the baby, with a very strong heartbeat! Turns out that I was only 7w1d-- just enough for the little bean not to show up.
> 
> I think for being as early as you are, it's really hit or miss as far as seeing the little embie. Some moms see the baby a few days earlier, sometimes it really does take a few days or week later.
> 
> Good luck and FX'ed!

Thanks I'll just have to pray. :( It felt like my dr. was giving my baby a death sentence. But I was confused as to why I would measure further along than I am, why I would have perfectly good numbers that were doubling, and why a yolk sac would be there. Unfortunately, I was too upset because she delivered the news like I had already miscarried to ask. She wants me to go to an US on the 28th. Shouldn't she request more blood tests or something? How did you relax and not freak out even if you only lasted a week? We're already grieving :( even though it's not certain. 

I still feel pregnant. My bbs aren't as sore but are still sore! I'm still all day nausea too....


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> Mauser said:
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, a very similar thing happened to me (except thank goodness my OB was much more optimistic!).
> 
> Good luck and FX'ed!
> 
> Thanks I'll just have to pray. :( It felt like my dr. was giving my baby a death sentence. But I was confused as to why I would measure further along than I am, why I would have perfectly good numbers that were doubling, and why a yolk sac would be there. Unfortunately, I was too upset because she delivered the news like I had already miscarried to ask. She wants me to go to an US on the 28th. Shouldn't she request more blood tests or something? How did you relax and not freak out even if you only lasted a week? We're already grieving :( even though it's not certain.
> 
> I still feel pregnant. My bbs aren't as sore but are still sore! I'm still all day nausea too....Click to expand...

I know! I did the same thing. I panicked a lot. I scared myself to death reading everything on University of Google. So I had my first u/s and was convinced of the worse (not to mention, I'm 40, so I have like a 45% chance of mc)... then I called a couple friends who had the same thing happen to them, that calmed me down. And I prayed a lot, too. She did say come back in two weeks, and she said to ease my mind, I could get beta tests. So my first one was 53K, and two days later it was at 68K, so it was going up (it doesn't keep doubling the further you are, so my numbers were good). And then I asked a kazillion people what to do, and they said screw the two weeks, go in on Monday (which was only one week). I barely survived the weekend, and my OB was surprised to see me again so quickly, but she humored me. I think she knows what a total fruit loop I would be if she didn't give me an u/s.


----------



## jleden48

This is really hard I'm still so far away from my U/S on the 27th. They moved it a day so that the results would come in before the 28th. I told my husband I just don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## corrie anne

I forgot to mention my story. I had cramping at 6w1d so i went to the er. They did blood that was very low. In the 1700's. And did an us that showed only a gestational sac. rewind a bit. I knew when i od. At 9dpo i tested and got a super dark line. Darker than any of my 4-5wk tests. And i had absolutely zero symptoms. Not even the need to pee. I knew it sounded bad. I went and got more bloods at 6w3d and it only went up to the 1900s. I had another scan at 6w4d and still only a gest sac but smaller and mis-shapened. I had a dnc at 6w5d. I was positive it was not a viable pg so i did the dnc. If my levels and scans showed improvement i would have waited for a while to see.


----------



## nickyc230891

alot of the time baby doesnt show up on scans when it is in the early stages i was pretty sure off my dates as well as i had wrote them down. But turns out im a week behind what i thought i was. Stay positive :) x


----------



## jleden48

My levels came back fine. My progesterone was good and my hcg went from 1550 to 25000 in one week. I thought I was doing well :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

You are doing well, don't give up hope!'


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> My levels came back fine. My progesterone was good and my hcg went from 1550 to 25000 in one week. I thought I was doing well :(

Now honey, you ARE doing fine. I'm not promising that everything is perfect- but don't beat yourself up by what your doctor said. It really is too early to be certain that it isn't a viable pregnancy. You went in at 6w3d and didn't see a baby- it really is like a coin toss that early. There is a HUGE chance that every's just fine. I know it sucks.... you just have to relax. Your doctor shouldn't have even begun the whole gloom-and-doom thing. My doc didn't even mention blighted ovum, miscarriage, non-viable, NOTHING. She just said we might be too early to see, and she was right.


----------



## jleden48

Mauser said:


> jleden48 said:
> 
> 
> My levels came back fine. My progesterone was good and my hcg went from 1550 to 25000 in one week. I thought I was doing well :(
> 
> Now honey, you ARE doing fine. I'm not promising that everything is perfect- but don't beat yourself up by what your doctor said. It really is too early to be certain that it isn't a viable pregnancy. You went in at 6w3d and didn't see a baby- it really is like a coin toss that early. There is a HUGE chance that every's just fine. I know it sucks.... you just have to relax. Your doctor shouldn't have even begun the whole gloom-and-doom thing. My doc didn't even mention blighted ovum, miscarriage, non-viable, NOTHING. She just said we might be too early to see, and she was right.Click to expand...

It's just hard. I know when I ovulated (I was temping) and well I know I was 6w 3d but the ultrasound says the gestational sac measured 7 weeks. :( I'm just confused and frustrated and afraid to hold on to hope only to be heartbroken all over again. Two weeks seems sooooooooo far away.


----------



## jleden48

I'm going in today for blood tests. My last level was 25000 and that was done on the 6th so I'm guessing I should expect my levels to be around the 200,000 if they are still rising correctly. The dr. said my progesterone was kind of low when they took the very first blood test (9.2) so she is putting me on progesterone just in case the pregnancy is viable. I finally told her I just can't wait two weeks and scheduled my ultrasound for Wednesday of next week. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> I'm going in today for blood tests. My last level was 25000 and that was done on the 6th so I'm guessing I should expect my levels to be around the 200,000 if they are still rising correctly. The dr. said my progesterone was kind of low when they took the very first blood test (9.2) so she is putting me on progesterone just in case the pregnancy is viable. I finally told her I just can't wait two weeks and scheduled my ultrasound for Wednesday of next week.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed, good luck, sending warm positive energy and a prayer!!! Let us know what the results are.


----------



## ChiChiBean

Hey hun I'm an ultrasound tech. Definitely don't give up hope!!! If there's a yolk sac, there's a good chance that it's just too early to see the embryo or the tech that scanned u just couldn't decipher where it was cuz it's sooo tiny at this point. I'm 6w0d today and had scanned myself last night and saw the same thing. I THINK I saw a teeny tiny baby but I couldn't tell for sure. And also, don't worry about what the sac is measuring.... They should be taking 3 measurements for an average measurement and this can vary a lot. Just try and be patient, don't stress, and forget about what ur Dr. told u (I can't believe she told u like that!!!) Best of luck and hang in there!!!


----------



## jleden48

ChiChiBean said:


> Hey hun I'm an ultrasound tech. Definitely don't give up hope!!! If there's a yolk sac, there's a good chance that it's just too early to see the embryo or the tech that scanned u just couldn't decipher where it was cuz it's sooo tiny at this point. I'm 6w0d today and had scanned myself last night and saw the same thing. I THINK I saw a teeny tiny baby but I couldn't tell for sure. And also, don't worry about what the sac is measuring.... They should be taking 3 measurements for an average measurement and this can vary a lot. Just try and be patient, don't stress, and forget about what ur Dr. told u (I can't believe she told u like that!!!) Best of luck and hang in there!!!

Man, it's a good thing we're not best friends that live less than a mile apart or we'd be having ultrasound parties every day of our pregnancy :) or at least I'd be abusing your abilities! Thanks for the encouragement it means a lot to me. I'm going to think positive and see what next week brings. They did my blood test and put me on progesterone just in case so hopefully that helps too!


----------



## Tanikit

Stick to thinking positively: firstly you are very very early, your bloods are good, you saw a yolk sac - all that is exactly what you would want at this stage. Then try the website www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com where there are a lot of people with similar stories even further along than you whose babies were just fine.

I had an u/s at 5 weeks with my first pregnancy and saw only a gestational sac and was told could be a blighted ovum. Waited two weeks for second scan and saw the heartbeat. My DD is nearly 4 years old now. Second pregnancy I purposely waited til 7 weeks to prevent that kind of stress and all was fine - by 7 weeks you normally (not always) can see the heartbeat.


----------



## jleden48

Feeling like it's over...took my temp yesterday and today and they were low 97.8 compared to my usual 98.3. My bbs aren't sore really anymore and soreness started fading yesterday. *sigh* I guess nothing is over till the ultrasound comes back but still...can't help but feel depressed. :cry:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Please keep in mind (I'm a nurse) that once you reach a certain hcg level it can take 4+ days to double! Mine went 34000 to 43000 in two days and I knew my doctor said doubling rates slowdown a lot after a certain number. If they didn't we would be in the millions!! Haha
Check the table out on this page- the table on the left
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## calm

Ladies here have really positive stories, and I hope that is going to be your case too, must be awful to have to wait, hugs XXX


----------



## jleden48

Well thought my symptoms were gone but NOPE they are still here. Not sure if that's because of the progesterone though or something else. Going to stay positive! But I know I'll have ups and downs!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

:hugs: sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## jleden48

I got my results back. My hcg went from 25000 (few days before they did the u/s) to 193000 on Friday of last week. My progesterone only rose from 9.2 to 10. I'm on progesterone supplements since I had my blood tests done on Friday. My dr. still was very negative and said that they should have absolutely seen a baby at 25000 HCG and that I shouldn't get my hopes up at all. So once again I'm feeling just plain awful. Anyone else out there who had a hormone level of 25000 and didn't see the baby? :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> I got my results back. My hcg went from 25000 (few days before they did the u/s) to 193000 on Friday of last week. My progesterone only rose from 9.2 to 10. I'm on progesterone supplements since I had my blood tests done on Friday. My dr. still was very negative and said that they should have absolutely seen a baby at 25000 HCG and that I shouldn't get my hopes up at all. So once again I'm feeling just plain awful. Anyone else out there who had a hormone level of 25000 and didn't see the baby? :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I went in at (I thought) 6w5d, my level was 53,000.... two days later (7w0d) it was 68,000.... no baby at 6w5d, but I went 8days later at 7w6d and it was there with a HB. They adjusted my date to 7w1d instead of 7w6d.

Hope that helps.

Your OB could be correct- but I think they are an a--. IMHO.


----------



## jleden48

ultrasound in a couple hours. I had my first ultrasound about 8 days ago...so hoping things are different :( so nervous.


----------



## rosieNo2

i hope all goes well today xxxx


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> ultrasound in a couple hours. I had my first ultrasound about 8 days ago...so hoping things are different :( so nervous.

FX'd. Toes crossed. Eyes crossed. Good luck!!!


----------



## calm

Fxd for you XXXX


----------



## jleden48

WE FOUND A HEALTHY BABY with a good heartbeat :)


----------



## rosieNo2

thats brilliant so happy for ya :):):)


----------



## calm

Hey WOW, that is fantastic, congratulations!!! XXX


----------



## Mauser

jleden48 said:


> WE FOUND A HEALTHY BABY with a good heartbeat :)

 YEAY!!!! 

I hope your OB feels like a heel now. Geesh. There was absolutely no reason for him/her to put you thru the last week of Hell.


----------



## daisy_dee

That's brilliant news! Grats to you :happydance:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Very big congratulations!


----------



## tracy143

Wow.. I am soo happy for you!! I am going through the same misery right now and my u/s isn't until July 28th. I pray to God that my results are the same as yours.

My LMP was 5/4/11 and I ovulated around 5/19/11. I got my BFP on 5/31/11.

My hCG level at 4w4d was 1712. I went in for an u/s at 8w where the tech only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. I went in for another ultrasound at 8w6d at a different facility because I worried the tech didn't know what she was doing. This tech still couldn't see the baby; only the gestational sac and yolk sac. I measured 7w4d. The radiologist came in and said it was most likely a blighted ovum. I got my hCG levels checked again and they were 98,724 on July 6th (8w6d) and 110,035 on July 8th (9w1d). The doctor was confused as to why my numbers were still going up so he ordered another ultrasound three days later when I was 9w4d. At that u/s, I measured 7w5d and still no baby. The same radiologist came in and said I had experienced fetal demise. My doctor was about to go on vacation for two weeks and called me to see if I wanted a D&C or to wait 2 weeks and get another ultrasound. I chose to wait 2 weeks for another ultrasound. That is where I am right now.. Waiting... I have never had any bleeding nor unusual cramping. My bbs are still slightly sore and I still have stretching cramps in my uterus. I am tired all the time and get nauseous if I don't eat something. I am still constipated and bloated and gassy. 

I go in for my 12w u/s on July 28th and I am so scared that they still won't see my baby. This has been the hardest month ever. I wake up worrying whether I have a baby inside me or not and I dream about it at night. I know a lot of women say they would rather find out early than to go into their 12w u/s and be told their baby had died but I wished I never had those early u/s so I could have at least enjoyed being pregnant until I found out otherwise. If I hadn't had those u/s, I would still be thinking everything is fine because I feel fine. 

The waiting is misery. I can't talk to my friends/family about it because what can they say? I'm sorry you are going through this? I need to talk to someone who has been there and can understand the pain I am going through not knowing if I am carrying a baby or not. I am afraid of making a decision if I am going to mc because I didn't want a D&C but listening to all these women who bleed for weeks and are in pain for their natural miscarriages scare the hell out of me. I want a natural mc if I am going to mc but I also hear sometimes the body won't mc naturally. I am so depressed right now. I just lie on the couch all day and stay in bed as long as I can in the mornings. I just wish there was a way to know for sure what is going on.

I also have a subchorionic haematoma. I am not currently miscarrying but I am not sure if I am expecting one or a baby. I am 11w1d today. I wish I could be excited.


----------



## Mauser

Tracy, I'm so sorry you are going thru this. I understand the reasoning behind always getting us moms to wait two weeks- but really, why do they put us through this agony??? To them, two weeks is nothing. To us, every day is an eternity when we don't know whether to rejoice or mourn.


----------



## tracy143

Isn't that the truth Mauser.. Sometimes I think I feel the baby fluttering (this would be my third child) but then I have to remind myself that there might not be anything in there.


----------



## corrie anne

That is great!!!


----------

